# It's Official I'm Going Back



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

To Cold Bay. Made my reservations this week. Going to be there for two weeks in October chasing brown bears, cacklers, brant, and to try to settle a score with an emperor. 

Mrs. Cake doesn't know this yet. I might tell her in a couple months. Maybe in late September.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What,,,,,you can't reuse my title.....

I would love to head to Alaska for a brown bear hunt but for what that hunt cost I can go over to Africa 3 or 4 times. 

Good luck when you tell Mrs. Cake, make sure that she doesn't have anything in her hands when you tell her.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> What,,,,,you can't reuse my title.....
> 
> I would love to head to Alaska for a brown bear hunt but for what that hunt cost I can go over to Africa 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Good luck when you tell Mrs. Cake, make sure that she doesn't have anything in her hands when you tell her.


Wait, what?...really, seriously Critter, what might a guy expect to pay at the end of the day for a decent African adventure. Not talking Lion or Elephant, just a Buff, and some of the other species. I really have no idea.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Wait, what?...really, seriously Critter, what might a guy expect to pay at the end of the day for a decent African adventure. Not talking Lion or Elephant, just a Buff, and some of the other species. I really have no idea.


Not to derail JC's thread, but my hunt for $6400 includes 12 plains game animals. A buff hunt can be done for $10,000 and up depending on what you are actually after. But I will say if you are going after any of the Big 5 then you will spend some premium dollars. The Big 5 consist of lion, cape buffalo, elephant, rino, and leopard.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Critter, I don't suspect Cake will mind. He is probably just as curious as the rest of us. I guess the $6400 is just for the outfitter/tags etc. So we would add airfare, etc on top?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> To Cold Bay. Made my reservations this week. Going to be there for two weeks in October chasing brown bears, cacklers, brant, and to try to settle a score with an emperor.
> 
> Mrs. Cake doesn't know this yet. I might tell her in a couple months. Maybe in late September.


Sounds like quite the adventure!! After seeing your flair for culinary masterpieces, any plans with the bear meat?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Thanks Critter, I don't suspect Cake will mind. He is probably just as curious as the rest of us. I guess the $6400 is just for the outfitter/tags etc. So we would add airfare, etc on top?


Yep, for my hunt the budget is $13,000, and that is getting what I want mounted home to my taxidermist.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Sounds like quite the adventure!! After seeing your flair for culinary masterpieces, any plans with the bear meat?


Not sure I want to play the freight to ship it home if I get one. But I might keep a chunk or two, depending on how it smells.

And Critter, my budget all in on this hunt is sub $1200 + 10k Alaska Airlines miles.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Can't wait to hear about your adventures! Either telling Mrs Cake or the hunt :smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Not sure I want to play the freight to ship it home if I get one. But I might keep a chunk or two, depending on how it smells.
> 
> And Critter, my budget all in on this hunt is sub $1200 + 10k Alaska Airlines miles.


Rub it in, being a resident of Alaska does have it's benefits.

It's about like if I draw my Utah bison tag and have the pay the $2500 or whatever it it is for the tag now vs a residents cost.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I might have to see how many of those Alaskan Air miles will be coming my way for a fishing trip before I decide if I am going to be the one to tell Mrs Cake about this adventure...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck, cake! Baby that rifle scope and be careful!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Good luck, cake! Baby that rifle scope and be careful!


Who said anything about bringing a gun with a s**** on it?! I might be dumb enough to fall victim to that at least twice, but I'll be darned before I let that screw me up again---especially on a coastal brown bear. Iron sights on the .45-70 ought to do the trick nicely.

And Vanillabean, ain't no way Mrs. Cake believes a dusty old fart like you. Besides, I just bought her a house and a new car so I've got some capital stocked up right now. She's lucky I ain't trying to go for an elephant!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fair points all around.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Fair points all around.


Getting over the hill is making you soft. Might have to start calling you soft serve


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice trip. The waterfowl part is intriguing. I may be up for an emperor if they ever increase non-res allocations.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Critter, go get your own thread! 










:grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What are you talking about????


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Critter said:


> What are you talking about????


I should of used this, but didn't think of it..


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Packout said:


> Nice trip. The waterfowl part is intriguing. I may be up for an emperor if they ever increase non-res allocations.


Yeah the 1% non-resident draw odds are a tough one to think about. One more thing to add to the list of why it's good to be an Alaska resident!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Good luck on your hunt JC .Sounds like a dream come true to me. and TOTP


----------

